# Egyptian Fayoumis Question



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

So we have a Egyptian Fayoumis chic that we got from Murray McMurray Hatchery as our free exotic breed chick for ordering 25 chicks. These birds are known for crowing as early as 4 to 5 weeks. So my question is this has anyone raised any and if so what is the earliest you have ever heard them try to crow? I've heard a long crow like crow several time while watching the chicks, not a peep or cheep but a 2 or 3 second held cheep sounds super sweet and until tonight I could never see who it was coming from because they were under the brooder. But tonight I saw and it came from this little chick. Pretty amazing but just wanted to share and see if anyone else has experienced the same.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have never even heard of that breed. Do you have a picture you can post?


----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah it sounds interesting please snap a pic. That is unique it is already trying to crow. I recently read about American long crowers, I think one of those roosters would be fun to own.


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow. That chick is extremely hard to get ahold of. Quickest bird in the coop bout the only time I can get a hand on it is when he's sleeping lol. Standby for pic.


----------

